

Google Finance killed my weekend project - kevinburke
http://kburke.org/kevin/google-finance-killed-my-weekend-project/

======
ceejayoz
They've had this feature for years, IIRC.

~~~
kevinburke
For individual stocks yeah but not for the whole portfolio - see the 'product
ideas' vote category here:
[http://productideas.appspot.com/#15/e=23f4c4&t=257f3b](http://productideas.appspot.com/#15/e=23f4c4&t=257f3b).
You've increased the amount of doubt I have for my recent memory, however.

